# All is right with the world,,,  "Jerry" is back



## cda (May 19, 2016)

http://m.lasvegassun.com/blogs/kats-report/2016/jan/28/jerry-lewis-returns-briefly-as-mda-spokesman/



http://www.showbiz411.com/2016/01/3...butions-slide-by-35-million-salaries-increase



http://www.drummerworld.com/Videos/buddyrich55jerrylewis.html


----------



## cda (Aug 29, 2016)

And
Sept 2nd::;









http://m.imdb.com/title/tt1439558/


----------

